# Mullet Report... Vero



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

> Finger mullet were THICK! Inshore...
> 
> Broke my personal best for snook... 24lbs, 1 lb heavier than my previous, and caught in the same spot! WOOHOO! Totals were 9 snook, 4 reds, and a few jacks, tarpon didn't want to play... off the water @ 9:45 am...



What no pics? Nice work anyway. 

First saw the subject and thought you were talking about your new haircut. ;D ;D


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Thats the way fishing is supposed to be...

I had to run my boat to check a few things this morning here in Edgewater. There were huge schools of finger mullet pushing right down the main channel. I saw one tarpon rolling and something else (probably jacks) smacking the snot out of them as they moved down the shoreline.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow! But you know the saying. 

No Pictures, No.......


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

those mac guys are always inflating the truth ;D

nice job imac......if it really happened :-?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

> Wow! But you know the saying.
> 
> No Pictures, No.......


He's slack'n so I guess I'll help him out.

The mullet is here.  Jan will have to tell you how to fish it.









No wonder he's taking a nap. ;D ;D









Not bad for a "POS out dated bote hunh" ;D ;D ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Bloody hell, can't I get in a freaking nap!

Just for that no pix for you!  You know I'm sensitive about my chrome-dome-syndrome. 

Oh and just for the record, we were not in my 7 year old POS 17T. We were fishing out of my buddies 11 years old ancient technology Carbon Kevlar Egret.... he has a larger baitwell.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

nice job on the fish, i should be out there in the mullet schools in a few days


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

Mac, I wasn't by my phone when you called to invite me........ ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Shame... cause I never called... [smiley=laughing-out-loud1.gif]

I'm booked then next couple weeks. Let's hook up in a few!


----------

